# Face reveal.



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

Here is me and feel free to rate me if you wish.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Feb 21, 2019)

Damn. 2 PSL


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 21, 2019)

Bloated early 2000s Toby McGuire/10.


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 21, 2019)

face bloat


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Damn. 2 PSL


Hmm.


TRUE_CEL said:


> Bloated early 2000s Toby McGuire/10.


Is that a good thing?


SeiGun said:


> face bloat


Sorry but what you mean?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Is that a good thing?


If you're fat why would you post here. Lose weight fatso.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> If you're fat why would you post here. Lose weight fatso.


I’m medium actually.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

you look like toby cuck mcguire


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

dogtown said:


> you look like toby cuck mcguire


I see.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I’m medium actually.


"thicc" people are still fat, if you're 15+% bf, you're fat


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Is that a good thing?
> 
> Sorry but what you mean?


mean lose your face fat, you probably are skinny fat now


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> "thicc" people are still fat, if you're 15+% bf, you're fat


Oh.


SeiGun said:


> mean lose your face fat, you probably are skinny fat now


Oh. I see.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

a little below average


----------



## normcore (Feb 21, 2019)

did you color your hair or is it your natural color?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

dogtown said:


> a little below average


Oh well.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 21, 2019)

Damn itsover put the weight back on and stopped slaying Thailand jbs.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

normcore said:


> did you color your hair or is it your natural color?


Black is my natural hair colour.


RichardSpencel said:


> Damn itsover put the weight back on and stopped slaying Thailand jbs.


Wow.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Oh well.



jaw implants


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 21, 2019)

I'd loose the emo haircut too
BTW it loks like a WIG a bit


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

dogtown said:


> jaw implants


Hmm.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Damn itsover put the weight back on and stopped slaying Thailand jbs.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> I'd loose the emo haircut too
> BTW it loks like a WIG a bit


Oh ok.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Hmm.



under eye fillers or implants too


----------



## SHARK (Feb 21, 2019)

You have itsover’s mouth area. 4.5 lower your bf and just get a haircut bro


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

dogtown said:


> under eye fillers or implants too


I see.


SHARK said:


> You have itsover’s mouth area. 4.5 lower your bf and just get a haircut bro


Hope it isn’t truly over or my life is fucked.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I see.



you would be decent looking if you had a jaw and better under eye support


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

dogtown said:


> you would be decent looking if you had a jaw and better under eye support


Thanks I guess.


----------



## normcore (Feb 21, 2019)

brutal welcome


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Thanks I guess.


or just lose weight/cut down on bloat (by minimizing salt/carbs and staying hydrated)


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

normcore said:


> brutal welcome


Yep.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> or just lose weight/cut down on bloat (by minimizing salt/carbs and staying hydrated)


Cba to lose weight tbh.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Yep.
> 
> Cba to lose weight tbh.


You may have good features under there but you have bug eyes, hide upper eyelid exposure with a nice pair of glasses


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Feb 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Damn. 2 PSL


Face reveal, nigga.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Face reveal, nigga.



didnt read lose weight


----------



## Autist (Feb 21, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Face reveal, nigga.


Lose weight


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> You may have good features under there but you have bug eyes, hide upper eyelid exposure with a nice pair of glasses


Not making excuses here but maybe I appear fat because of how the picture is zoomed close up if you get what I mean.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Not making excuses here but maybe I appear fat because of how the picture is zoomed close up if you get what I mean.


Closer camera makes you look skinnier.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I see.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Closer camera makes you look skinnier.


I see.


Nibba said:


>


What’s funny?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## blackoutwhitein (Feb 21, 2019)

Autist said:


> Lose weight


Face reveal now.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I see.
> 
> What’s funny?


Be glad that you're path to looksmaxxing isn't something like lefort 2, it's literally just hitting the gym/eating healthier (exercise>dieting tbh)


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Be glad that you're path to looksmaxxing isn't something like lefort 2, it's literally just hitting the gym/eating healthier (exercise>dieting tbh)


Oh well.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I see.
> 
> Hope it isn’t truly over or my life is fucked.


It isn't over.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> It isn't over.


If you're fat it's never over. How old are you? If you're still growing, you should not be dieting imo. @BrettyBoy In fact if you're young, it could just be baby fat (you'll just have to wait for it to disappear if that's the case).


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> If you're fat it's never over. How old are you? If you're still growing, you should not be dieting imo.


Are you addressing me?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> It isn't over.


That is good.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Are you addressing me?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 22629


I’m 25.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I’m 25.


, legit thought you were 15, hit the gym asap and improve diet, get a better haircut, get a pair of nice looking glasses to hide your eyelid exposure or get ptosis surgery, then we'll see what to do next from there


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> , legit thought you were 15, hit the gym asap and improve diet, get a better haircut, get a pair of nice looking glasses to hide your eyelid exposure or get ptosis surgery, then we'll see what to do next from there


Thanks.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 22629


Don't see sigs on the phone brah. 

@BrettyBoy looks like 22 years old imo


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Don't see sigs on the phone brah.
> 
> @BrettyBoy looks like 22 years old imo


i was mostly basing it off the way he responds tbh


----------



## badromance (Feb 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 22629


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Don't see sigs on the phone brah.
> 
> @BrettyBoy looks like 22 years old imo


I mean, looking younger would be nice.


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 21, 2019)

Your not that good looking but not incel tier tho


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Your not that good looking but not incel tier tho


I see.


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 21, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I see.



Yeah. But your not necessarily bad looking either, hard to give an accurate rating based on this pic tho.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Yeah. But your not necessarily bad looking either, hard to give an accurate rating based on this pic tho.


Thanks either way.


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 21, 2019)

Mogs me

Change hairstyle


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Mogs me
> 
> Change hairstyle


Ty.


----------



## Oldcelling (Feb 21, 2019)

Off brand bloated Bryce hall.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

Oldcelling said:


> Off brand bloated Bryce hall.


Oh well.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 21, 2019)

Get fillers for dark hollow undereyes, use tinted balm





Lose weight if you're fat


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Feb 21, 2019)

height?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Get fillers for dark hollow undereyes, use tinted balm
> View attachment 22664
> 
> Lose weight if you're fat


Wow.


SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> height?


I’m not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 22, 2019)

Lose bodyfat


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 22, 2019)

has the potential to looksmax


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 22, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Here is me and feel free to rate me if you wish.



Emoboy


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 22, 2019)

We have similar eyes and lower third bro, we both need upper eyelid fillers and genio


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks, I was really curious as to what you looked like.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 22, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> curiou


----------



## jefferson (Feb 22, 2019)

4/10


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 22, 2019)

jefferson said:


> 4/10


Hey man I haven't seen you in a while. How are you? I remember you gave me some good dick elongation advice when i first joined here. I still need to follow up on it though.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 22, 2019)

~Average


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 22, 2019)

I see.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 22, 2019)

4.5/10


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 22, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> 4.5/10


Thanks.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 22, 2019)

Lose face fat n ascend


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 22, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lose face fat n ascend


Hmm.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 22, 2019)

eye area


----------



## fobos (Feb 22, 2019)

Average


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks guys. A lot of people here aren’t being constructive but I guess that is my problem for posting this thread and in no way am I complaining.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 22, 2019)

Lose weight


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 22, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Lose weight


Alright.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 22, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Not making excuses here but maybe I appear fat because of how the picture is zoomed close up if you get what I mean.


Full body.


----------



## badromance (Mar 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Damn. 2 PSL


*he mogs you to oblivion
post your face*


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 11, 2019)

Not good looking/10


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 11, 2019)

It’s over?


----------



## superighteous (Mar 11, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> It’s over?


Your face is fine judging by the pictures provided. What holds you back is your autism.


----------



## Madness (Mar 11, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Face reveal, nigga.


Loose weight fatty


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 11, 2019)

superighteous said:


> Your face is fine judging by the pictures provided. What holds you back is your autism.


I see.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 12, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Here is me and feel free to rate me if you wish.


lose weight
change hairstyle
cut the lowest part of the outer eyebrow, so you lose the negative tilt


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 12, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> lose weight
> change hairstyle
> cut the lowest part of the outer eyebrow, so you lose the negative tilt


I see.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 12, 2019)

lose weight you fat fuck srs


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 12, 2019)

androidcel said:


> lose weight you fat fuck srs


K.


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 12, 2019)

It's not over but lose some bloat.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 12, 2019)

You have potential


----------



## nattycel (Mar 12, 2019)

Why is there a mop on your head?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks for the opinions. @Sergeant, may you lock this thread?


----------

